# What Latin/South American cities have similar luxury shopping streets as 5th Ave or the Champs Elysées?



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

So which cities in Latin/South America have these luxury streets. Sao Paulo? Mexico City? Panama City? Buenos Aires? Bogota? Caracas? Others?

If not, then why not? Also do you think this can happen in your city one day? What street can come close to this reality in your city? Discuss.

Photos please! Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## fabbio_123 (Jul 14, 2008)

*São Paulo*

Some facts about São Paulo:

The metropolitan area of São Paulo concentrates around 20MM ppl. However, both the city center (geographically and also the older downtown area) and the outskirts are mainly degraded areas.

This means that if you imagine the metropolitan area of São Paulo as a circle (which is almost correct), you will find a degraded inner circle (diameter about 4km = 2.5 miles), surrounded by a middle and high-class ring varying from 4 to 10km (2.5 to 6.5 miles) large, which is then surrounded by low-class outskirts. This is evidently generalization, so it may not reflect the exact situation of each neighborhood inside the areas I mentioned.

However, the situation described above has some bad results. As ppl concentration is very spread out, including commercial and residential areas that have been disorderly developed in the imaginary “intermediate ring”, it is difficult to identify one single spot in the city that concentrates all necessary factors that have allowed the development of large luxury avenues, such as the 5th Ave. and Champs-Elysées (e.g. luxury hotels, shops, “AAA” commercial buildings and high-wealth residential buildings). 

In São Paulo, the largest concentration of luxury hotels is both in the “Jardins” district, and also in the new downtown area, generally called “Brooklyn”, near Berrini Ave.

Luxury apartments are also found in the “Jardins” district, but due to the availability of undeveloped land, most modern high-wealth residential buildings are located elsewhere.

The new “AAA” commercial buildings are mostly located in the “Itaim” and “Brooklyn” districts, which are nearby. Main aves. are “Faria Lima” and “Berrini”, as well as “Marginal Pinheiros” (which was originally a ring-road – like Parisian Boulevard Periphérique –, but has now been almost entirelly “converted” into a regular avenue, due to city growth).

Luxury shops are mainly located inside large Shopping Centers. São Paulo is known for its large number of malls, among which there are some of the largest ones in the world. This is due to (i) security reasons; but mainly to (ii) the need of large spaces with easy access through main avenues allied to large parking availability.

Street luxury shops are rare, and the only spot they may be found in São Paulo is in the “Jardins” district, mainly Rua Oscar Freire, which is a very small street. It has the largest concentration of international and Brazilian luxury brands, but it is not comparable to 5th avenue or Champs-Elysées, which are touristic spots. Rua Oscar Freire is more comparable to Parisian Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré.


----------



## iloveasia (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is a list of some of them http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_leading_shopping_streets_and_districts_by_city#South_America

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_leading_shopping_streets_and_districts_by_city#North_America


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

^^ Are those 'luxury' shopping streets? They looks just like regular shopping streets for the local people. But maybe that is all they have in Latin/South America. It is a shame they have to make luxury malls instead. Hopefully one day a city can attract the rich and tourists to a more urban street setting.

Thanks for the comments fabbio_123.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

In Caracas for example, luxury streets have died in the 2000's because delinquency, now every luxury shop is confined to Malls. We've now a lot of malls, but the streets look very simple. Only the zone of Las Mercedes could be kind of luxury shopping street. 

In Venezuela only Margarita Island still have this kind of streets, the rest...similar to Caracas.


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

^^

Masaryk Avenue in Mexico City is probably the most luxurious shopping street in Mexico, it is located in one of the most prestigious residential districts of Mexico called Polanco. From Wikipedia:

"The most-valued street in Latin America. It is the street with the most upscale boutiques in Mexico City. It is compared by some to LA's Rodeo Drive or New York City's 5th Avenue. The Avenue is called after the first President of Czechoslovakia Tomáš Masaryk."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polanco_(Mexico))

If you allow me, I could probably post some photos.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avenida_Presidente_Masaryk
"Avenida Presidente Masaryk (English: President Masaryk Avenue) refers to a street in Polanco, Mexico City, Mexico. It's the most-valued street in Latin America and the one with most boutiques in Mexico City. In addition to its boutiques, some of the most expensive restaurants in Mexico City are found along this beautiful avenue. It runs from Calzada Gral. Mariano Escobedo to F. C. de Cuernavaca Avenue. Masaryk, as it is commonly called, is one of the most expensive shopping districts in the world. The Avenue is named after the first President of Czechoslovakia Tomáš Masaryk.

The street was named by President Lázaro Cárdenas in 1936 as a recognition to the Czech democrat and statesman. In 1999 the city of Prague donated a statue of Masaryk to Mexico city, a copy of the one in the Castle of Prague. The statue was placed in the roundabout at the intersection of Av. Presidente Masaryk and Arquímedes."


----------



## martien (Aug 3, 2005)

President Masaryk Avenue in Mexico City

"Avenida Presidente Masaryk (English: President Masaryk Avenue) refers to a street in Polanco, Mexico City, Mexico. It's the most-valued street in Latin America and the one with most boutiques in Mexico City. In addition to its boutiques, some of the most expensive restaurants in Mexico City are found along this beautiful avenue"

- Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avenida_Presidente_Masaryk


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

^^ 

haha beat you to it


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

MexiQuebecois said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polanco_(Mexico)
> 
> If you allow me, I could probably post some photos.



That link does not work. And please post photos!


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Woops! it's missing a parenthesis, sorry!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polanco_(Mexico))

And ok let me try to find some.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

ok i wanna see some photos of masaryk, i've only been once to the capital and it was just that same day and left, i didn't get to go to many places


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Found some, All images taken from the LatinScrapers section in this forum, Thread title is the name of the street. Avenida Masaryk










Louis Vuitton.









Cartier.

















Chanel.









Ermenegildo Zegna.









Bvlgari.









Etro.

















Hermes.









Ed Hardy.









Roberto Cavalli.









Gucci.









Burberry.









Tane.









Max Mara.









Tiffany & Co.









American Apparel.









Bang & Olufsen 









Roche Bobois.









Salvatore Ferragamo.









Natuzzi.


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

A few more photos:


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the images, it looks very similar to this boutique avenue in San Pedro Garza Garcia in Nuevo Leon.


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

woops, I believe that in my second batch of photos, the first 3 or 4 are actually residential neighbourhoods from adjacent streets, but it gives you a good idea of how the neighbourhood looks like, it has a lot of contemporary architecture which I love. Pretty damn expensive to live there though, it's just insane.


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

rosn19 said:


> Thanks for the images, it looks very similar to this boutique avenue in San Pedro Garza Garcia in Nuevo Leon.


Yeah definitely San Pedro Garza Garcia has it's own luxury, correct me if I am wrong but I believe San Pedro was planned to be a high end luxury neighbourhood since the beginning, while Polanco and Masaryk avenue gradually involved into what they are today. That's just my perspective.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

MexiQuebecois said:


> Yeah definitely San Pedro Garza Garcia has it's own luxury, correct me if I am wrong but I believe San Pedro was planned to be a high end luxury neighbourhood since the beginning, while Polanco and Masaryk avenue gradually involved into what they are today. That's just my perspective.


srry doppel post


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

MexiQuebecois said:


> Yeah definitely San Pedro Garza Garcia has it's own luxury, correct me if I am wrong but I believe San Pedro was planned to be a high end luxury neighbourhood since the beginning, while Polanco and Masaryk avenue gradually involved into what they are today. That's just my perspective.


Yes, Mexico City has much older colonial neighbourhoods and they just eventually became very high end, most places like these in northern Mexico are new, and they were planned. Mexico City has very shik looking areas.:cheers:


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

You should put pictures of San Pedro too, its really fancy looking.


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

^^

Sure  There was a thread about San Pedro somewhere in the MXScrapers section, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

MexiQuebecois said:


> ^^
> 
> Sure  There was a thread about San Pedro somewhere in the MXScrapers section, I'll see if I can find it.


Thnx:banana::cheers:


----------



## martien (Aug 3, 2005)

The streets in San Pedro with the luxury stores are Calzada del Valle- Calzada San Pedro


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

In Bogota the sector of luxury shopping streets is know as Zone T, and also offers a wide range of restaurants and an active nightlife, and has 3 malls focused on luxury and middle class stores. 

Currently, the luxury shopping sector is growing and is in the process of consolidation. 

There are other very important streets in Bogota with a very active trade, but its stores are focused on middle-class segments of the population and are located mainly in downtown and north of the city. (Carrera 13, Carrera 7ma, Carrera 15, etc).

Some pics:









*Aaron and Carmen*









*Jcgd77*









*PabloMedellin*









*Rutlo*









*Arturogoga*









*Arturogoga*

A residential building street level:









*Arturogoga*

Andino Mall street level:









*Arturogoga*









*Rutlo*

Building new shops:









*Arturogoga*

In the morning:









*Santiago Castillo*









*Arturogoga*

El Retiro Mall street level:









*Rutlo*









*Edgar Zuniga Jr.*









*Arturogoga*

93st Park:



















And an overview:









*Rutlo*









*Rutlo*


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue (Jul 8, 2009)

nice but from the pics, i think the Mexico City one is the better of the 2....


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Mmhh...Presidente Mazaryk Ave in Mex City is indeed a luxury shopping street. Calzada del Valle & Calzada San Pedro in San Pedro Garza Garcia are luxury shopping streets as well, just smaller than Mazaryk but more beautiful. 

Luxury stores that can be found in Mazaryk St: 
Adolfo Dominguez, American Apparel, Berger Joyeros, Bang & Olufsen ,Brioni ,Burberry ,Bvlgari ,Cartier ,Carrera y Carrera ,Chanel ,Chopard ,Corneliani ,Diesel S.p.A. ,DKNY ,Ermenegildo Zegna ,Escada ,Etro ,Eckō ,Fendi ,Frette ,Gucci ,Hermès ,High Life/Canali ,Hugo Boss ,Kipling ,Lacoste ,Lalique ,Loewe ,Louis Vuitton ,Massimo Dutti ,Max Mara ,Montblanc ,Oakley ,Omega ,Pal Zileri ,Peyrelongue ,Puma ,Roberto Cavalli ,Roche Bobois ,Salvatore Ferragamo ,Tane (Mexican jewelry) ,TechnoMarine ,Tiffany & Co. ,Vilebrequin...etc.

Maybe Buenos Aires and Santiago in Chile has luxury shopping streets (not malls).......Mmhh about Bogotá...dont know if thats a luxury shopping district or just one street as Mazaryk.


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue (Jul 8, 2009)

isakres said:


> Mmhh...Presidente Mazaryk Ave in Mex City is indeed a luxury shopping street. Calzada del Valle & Calzada San Pedro in San Pedro Garza Garcia are luxury shopping streets as well, just smaller than Mazaryk but more beautiful.
> 
> Luxury stores that can be found in Mazaryk St:
> Adolfo Dominguez, American Apparel, Berger Joyeros, Bang & Olufsen ,Brioni ,Burberry ,Bvlgari ,Cartier ,Carrera y Carrera ,Chanel ,Chopard ,Corneliani ,Diesel S.p.A. ,DKNY ,Ermenegildo Zegna ,Escada ,Etro ,Eckō ,Fendi ,Frette ,Gucci ,Hermès ,High Life/Canali ,Hugo Boss ,Kipling ,Lacoste ,Lalique ,Loewe ,Louis Vuitton ,Massimo Dutti ,Max Mara ,Montblanc ,Oakley ,Omega ,Pal Zileri ,Peyrelongue ,Puma ,Roberto Cavalli ,Roche Bobois ,Salvatore Ferragamo ,Tane (Mexican jewelry) ,TechnoMarine ,Tiffany & Co. ,Vilebrequin...etc.
> ...


I'd be nice to see pics of Calzada del Valle & Calzada San Pedro


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

This is San Pedro in Monterrey, Mexico:

Calzada del Valle and Calzada San Pedro avenues have boutiques as Louis Vuitton, Fendi, Cartier, Corneliani, Damiani, Adolfo Dominguez, Tane, Tous, Natuzzi, Roche Bobois, Bang & Olufsen, Hugo Boss, Lacoste, Ermenegildo Zegna, Max Mara, La Perla, Salvatore Ferragamo and interesting restaurants, cafes, and other stablishments of First Level 

Louis Vuitton, Fendi, Tane


















Salvatore Ferragamo









Roche Bobois
















Max Mara / La Perla









Natuzzi









Ermenegildo Zegna









Lacoste en Plaza 401 (?)









Hugo Boss, se localiza en esta plaza, no encontre foto









Bares y Restaurantes




































Sobre Ave Gomez Morin, se ubica Plaza San Pedro con más tiendas exlusivas como Tiffany



















Las Calzadas arboladas en medio para disfrute del peaton










































































Damiani


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

MexiQuebecois said:


> Found some, All images taken from the LatinScrapers section in this forum, Thread title is the name of the street. Avenida Masaryk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In what city are these shops located? Buenos Aires? Mexico City? :dunno:


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

Don Pacho said:


> In what city are these shops located? Buenos Aires? Mexico City? :dunno:


Mexico City. Monterrey has nicer streets though:cheers:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Caracas, Las Mercedes:*


















































































*Note:* this zone was one of most luxury in south america by the 80's. Now the 90% of luxury shops in Caracas are inside the malls.


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

Mexico City is awesome! Nice street. Also San Pedro in Monterrey! Now that is luxury. Any more cities?


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

they should post some of buenos aires, im pretty sure it has great shopping too


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^Yeaphh..I agree...I bet Bs As must have an old european-like luxury shopping street.....any argentinean buddy to confirm??


----------



## brain damage (Feb 11, 2008)

You were asking for BA?

*Buenos Aires - Avenida Alvear *

EDIT: There are other nice streets, I promise more pics:

1) Arenales Street From Callao Ave. to San Martín Square.
2) Quintana Ave.
3) Florida Street from "Galerías Pacífico Shopping Mall” to the "Plaza Hotel", (the "Harrods of London" building is here).
4) Posadas Street (boutiques Like "Fendi", "Chanel", "House Carolina Herrera", "Patio Bullrich", etc....)
5) Santa Fe Ave. from Callao Ave. to Florida Street .

(Thx to *USARG*)

In the past, both Florida and Lavalle were luxury shopping streets too, but their days of glory have passed. hno:hno:hno:

Some pics posted by *Cnavar* in THIS thread:


1. Alvear Palace Hotel.








2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.








8.









9.









10.








11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.








17.









18.








19.









20.









22.









23.









24.









25.








26.









27.









28.









29.









30. Tower in Posadas Street, taken from Alvear Av.









31.









32.









33.









34. Brazil Embassy.









35.









36.









37. France Embassy Dome.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.









51.









52.









53.











I hope you liked it. :cheers:


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

srry


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Why the **** people insist on quoting posts with loads of pictures? :gaah:


----------



## movic (Jul 1, 2006)

I think Santiago, Chile also has a very nice shopping street. There was a thread in the latin american forums, I'll try to find it.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Alvear Ave in Buenos Aires is totally awesome.......old, clean and classy...thanks for those pics che.....
:cheers:


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

rosn19 said:


> Totally loved it! thnx for posting them!!! it reminds me of this neighbourhood in Mexico City called Colonia Roma, very old world atmosphere and pedestrian friendly. The streets in San Pedro maybe be high end, but I prefer these type of walkable beautiful places.


Can you please EDIT and delete that Quote with all those photos!!! Thanks

An yes Buenos Aires has a fantastic Luxurious street. I am sorry to hear that the new Malls are taking away from a few other streets. Hopefully this one stays luxury for the longest time.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

In Santiago it's Alonso de Cordova.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Alvear Avenue in Buenos Aires was chosen the fifth most elegant and sophisticated avenue in the world*

Alvear Avenue, which starts at Intendente Alvear Square and ends at Carlos Pellegrini Avenue, is one of the most elegant in Buenos Aires, and was included in a project to be declared as an Historic Protection Area by the Municipal governement. It is one of the landmarks of the upscale Recoleta neighborhood. 

*According to a recent survey by NBC network, Alvear Avenue was chosen as the fifth most elegant and sophisticated avenue in the world, after the Fifth Avenue and Madison Avenue in New York, Les Champs Elysées in Paris, and Oxford St, in London for the quality and glamour of its shops and mansions.*

At the end of the 19th century, many wealthy families moved to the area and built their homes on this Avenue, mainly in the French Academic Style. Some of this “palaces” are now occupied by public offices, like the Academy of the Arts, the Vatican Embassy and the Brazilian Embassy, world class hotels like the five star hotel Park Hyatt-Palacio Duhau, and many haute-couture mansions, such as Luois Vuitton, Polo Ralph Lauren, Armani, Rochas, Prada, Hermenegildo Zegna, Versace, Cartier, Tyffany & co, Valentino, Gucci, Nina Ricci, among others.

The milestone of Alvear Avenue is the luxurious Alvear Palace Hotel, one of the finest in South America and the world. This hotel, which celebrated its 75th birthday this year, welcomed many presidents and illustrious guests from all over the world. It is also famous for its Sunday Brunches and afternoon teas at its restaurant L´Orangerie, which you can attend even if you are not a guest at the hotel.


http://www.batravelguide.com/2007/09/alvear-avenue-style-and-sophistication.html





brain damage said:


> You were asking for BA?
> 
> *Buenos Aires - Avenida Alvear *
> 
> ...


Nice pics!


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Venezuelan-born Carolina Herrera:


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

pokistic said:


> So which cities in Latin/South America have these luxury streets. Sao Paulo? Mexico City? Panama City? Buenos Aires? Bogota? Caracas? Others?
> 
> If not, then why not? Also do you think this can happen in your city one day? What street can come close to this reality in your city? Discuss.


......




> Are those 'luxury' shopping streets? They looks just like regular shopping streets for the local people. *But maybe that is all they have in Latin/South America*. It is a shame they have to make luxury malls instead. Hopefully one day a city can attract the rich and tourists to a more urban street setting.


 hno:hno:hno:


Quite difficult for that to happen, that would be way too much beyond us; We all in Latin America are all poor and still live in indian huts. Perhaps we prefer to spend our time at the beach in our fishing boats...


----------



## cnbeads (Jul 16, 2009)

*Hi129*

In the world the most exhausting matter is that spending every day falsely.Information on the healing properties of the gemstonesFree Craft Project & Craft IdeasFind beading and projectsHandmade beaded made in the ChinaHandmade by Topearl Jewelry


----------



## adrimm (Dec 17, 2006)

To my eye, high end retail Bogota has sadly shifted more and more to malls rather than elegant and vibrant shopping streets. There seems to be much more interest in mega projects (statement-making that look good from a distance), rather than revitalizing streetscapes and building new pedestrian-scaled development. 

The malls are boring (very homogeneous crowds) - and mostly auto-oriented (most are only accessible by car, taxi or bus). 

Hopefully they'll get past the mall-obsession soon and begin to revitalize the streetscapes. . Alot of the pre-1960s architecture in Bogota is fabulous, but very neglected -sidewalks need work.

There are some huge opportunities for mixed use in some of the post-1970s development.


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

i hate fashion crap. the only beautiful thing about those pics are avenida alvear and some architecture found in other cities.

fashion people are so PATHETIC.


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

rosn19 said:


> Mexico City. Monterrey has nicer streets though:cheers:


Mexico City has ten times the wealth of Monterrey and MUCH nicer shopping streets.

SP Garza is not comparable to Masaryk in Polanco. Masaryk is more like traditional downtown shopping. 

SP Garza is a suburban mall area. It's more comparable to shopping centers in DF like Perisur, Centro Coyocan and Santa Fe.


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

adrimm said:


> To my eye, high end retail Bogota has sadly shifted more and more to malls rather than elegant and vibrant shopping streets. There seems to be much more interest in mega projects (statement-making that look good from a distance), rather than revitalizing streetscapes and building new pedestrian-scaled development.


This is everywhere in Latin America. I have not visited a Latin American city where high-end retail is mostly not in malls.

Even here in DF, Masayrk is one relatively short street. Perisur and Santa Fe are huge malls with 20 times as many customers, and have many (but not all) of the same stores.


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

pokistic said:


> ^^ Are those 'luxury' shopping streets? They looks just like regular shopping streets for the local people. But maybe that is all they have in Latin/South America.


Latin America has tremendous wealth. Mexico has far more millionaires than Germany. 

The problem in Latin America is wealth distribution. It has terrible income gaps.

But there are no shortage of rich. I do not live in the nicest Mexico City neighborhood; not even close, but there are tons of Ferraris, Range Rovers and other nice cars in my neighborhood, and lots of people who ski in Switzerland, own horses, have a large household staff, etc.


----------



## USARG (Jun 6, 2009)

^^^^
THIS IS WHY IS SO UNUSUAL A CITY LIKE BUENOS AIRES IN LATIN AMERICA.ITS INFLUENCE IS TOTALLY EUROPEAN IN INSPIRATION AS WELL AS 5th.AVE.AND MADISON AVE.IN NEW YORK CITY.
ENGLISH,ITALIAN,FRENCH,GERMAN AND SPANISH INMIGRANTS CREATED THESE CITIES TO HAVE THE SAME WAY OF LIFE AS IN THEIR OWN IN EUROPE.REMEMBER THAT THEY WENT TO USA AND CANADA IN NORTH AMERICA AND TO ARGENTINA ,CHILE AND URUGUAY IN SOUTH AMERICA.THE REST OF LATIN AMERICA DID NOT RECIEVED THAT ENORMEOUS INFLUENCE IN SUCH A BIG WAY.THAT IS ALSO WHY BESIDES ALVEAR AVE.THERE ARE ALSO ALL THESE OTHER ELEGANT SHOPPING STREETS IN BUENOS AIRES :
-(AS I QUOTED BEFORE)-:

1) Arenales Street From Callao Ave. to San Martín Square.
2) Quintana Ave.
3) Florida Street from "Galerías Pacífico Shopping Mall” to the "Plaza Hotel", (the "Harrods of London" building is here).
4) Posadas Street (boutiques Like "Fendi", "Chanel", "House Carolina Herrera", "Patio Bullrich", etc....)
5) Santa Fe Ave. from Callao Ave. to Florida Street .


Some pics posted by *Cnavar* in THIS thread:


1. Alvear Palace Hotel.








2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.








8.









9.









10.








11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.








17.









18.








19.









20.









22.









23.









24.









25.








26.









27.









28.









29.









30. Tower in Posadas Street, taken from Alvear Av.









31.









32.









33.









34. Brazil Embassy.









35.









36.









37. France Embassy Dome.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.









51.









52.









53.











I hope you liked it. :cheers:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

^^ :dunno: why the hell are you posting a shitload of pics of buenos aires THAT WERE ALREADY POSTED IN THIS SAME THREAD?????? (por que cresta vuelves a colocar las mismas fotos que ya fueron postadas????)


----------



## 645577 (Jun 22, 2010)

definitly alvear avenue in buenos aires is the best in southamerica


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Street oscar Freire
the 8th more expensive street in the world


----------



## USARG (Jun 6, 2009)

THIS NEW AREA OF SAN PAULO LOOKS WONDERFUL AND VERY TRENDY.
BUT BUENOS AIRES 'S AVENUES LIKE ALVEAR AVENUE IS UNIQUE AND THE 
ONLY ONE COMPARABLE TO CHAMPS ELISESS OR RUE ST.HONORE IN PARIS/
MADISON AVE. OR 5th.AVENUE IN NEW YORK CITY LIKE THE TITLE OF THIS PAGE.


----------



## MarcelowSL (Feb 20, 2010)

*Buenos Aires* (Alvear street and many others in recoleta zone)
*Mexico City* (Masaryk street)
*Sao Paulo* ( i dont remember the name)


----------



## MarcelowSL (Feb 20, 2010)

USARG said:


> ^^^^
> THIS IS WHY IS SO UNUSUAL A CITY LIKE BUENOS AIRES IN LATIN AMERICA.ITS INFLUENCE IS TOTALLY EUROPEAN IN INSPIRATION AS WELL AS 5th.AVE.AND MADISON AVE.IN NEW YORK CITY.
> ENGLISH,ITALIAN,FRENCH,GERMAN AND SPANISH INMIGRANTS CREATED THESE CITIES TO HAVE THE SAME WAY OF LIFE AS IN THEIR OWN IN EUROPE.*REMEMBER THAT THEY WENT TO USA AND CANADA IN NORTH AMERICA AND TO ARGENTINA ,CHILE AND URUGUAY IN SOUTH AMERICA.THE REST OF LATIN AMERICA DID NOT RECIEVED THAT ENORMEOUS INFLUENCE IN SUCH A BIG WAY.*


Argentina and Uruguay yes, *but chile*? OFF COURSE NOT

Brasil and Venezuela received a lot more european inmigrants than chile.


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

@USARG
São Paulo received a large amount of European immigrants, especially from Italy (quite similar to Buenos Aires). But they didn't leave the same imprint on the city's architecture as in Buenos Aires, probably because São Paulo's fierce economic expansion took off decades later, more or less in the 1940s, a time in which the mordernist current already dominated.


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

MarcelowSL said:


> Argentina and Uruguay yes, *but chile*? OFF COURSE NOT
> 
> Brasil and Venezuela received a lot more european inmigrants than chile.


*Have a look to the architecture and urbanism of chilean cities and their way of life and compare it to Venezuela...then come back and tell me which country is closer to Europe...*


----------



## MarcelowSL (Feb 20, 2010)

Voltico said:


> *Have a look to the architecture and urbanism of chilean cities and their way of life and compare it to Venezuela...then come back and tell me which country is closer to Europe...*


I was talking about inmigration.. not architecture o urbanism.
Check out the statistics.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

This thread is full of well known trolls...


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

PeterKL said:


> Indeed, I read that the Oscar Freire is more profitable. But i wonder if that is because this street has to ''serve'' a country the size of Brazil, while perhaps in Mexico or Argentina there are other streets with shops of this kind, in other large cities. I mean, over here in Florianópolis, the '''''St, Tropez""" of Brazil, the most expensive shop you can find is Authentic, in a shopping, where you can find a Ralph Lauren or Lacoste shirt for 450 reais (for men, that is).


How come there is no luxury shopping steet around Jureré Internacional or any other disctrit in Floripa??, Perhaps luxury brands are gathered inside the malls like in Cancun?¿?


----------



## old school (Apr 26, 2009)

isakres said:


> I was talking about San Antonio / San Marcos and southern towns closer to the border (like Mc Allen, Laredo, Brownsville, Harlingen) which are the usual shopping spots for us in Monterrey. Houston is a bit far and we can get most of the luxury brands here in the city.
> 
> Must say, Rodeo Drive is an amazing option for luxury shopping close to TJ, but this thread is about Latinamerica.
> 
> Cheers bud.


Thanks, I see you were talking about the border towns which are among the poorest in the US of A.

Salud, compadre!!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Edited,


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Oscar Freire is nice, but its not as stylish or beautiful as the other luxury shop streets around the world.

It was never meant to be a luxury shop street, but it has been renovated so its better.

The best places in São Paulo are inside malls, Iguatemi and Cidade Jardim.


----------



## snydermex (Jun 17, 2009)

^^

The thread is about luxury shopping streets, not about malls, because in that case Mexico City has Antara as the premier luxury shopping mall followed by Paseo Arcos Bosques, Parque Duraznos, Centro Santa Fe and Perisur.

The same case is with Tijuana and South Coast Plaza at the other side of the border.


----------



## rfamilyguy23 (Mar 7, 2011)

snydermex said:


> ^^
> 
> The thread is about luxury shopping streets, not about malls, because in that case Mexico City has Antara as the premier luxury shopping mall followed by Paseo Arcos Bosques, Parque Duraznos, Centro Santa Fe and Perisur.
> 
> The same case is with Tijuana and South Coast Plaza at the other side of the border.


The guy was not trying to change the subject. He was just saying that in Sao Paulo's case the high scale stores are more present in the malls than in one specific street. Anyway, luxury shopping streets are way over rated. Who cares? A city can be great whether its high-end stores are mostly in the malls or in the wide open air.


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Avenue Masaryk is far from being luxurious grant it the concentration of luxury stores is great but the avenue itself isn't very beautiful. Latin America is a long way from having truly luxurious shopping streets.


----------



## Eunice824 (Nov 24, 2011)

Are those 'luxury' shopping streets? They looks just like regular shopping streets for the local people. But maybe that is all they have in Latin/South America. It is a shame they have to make luxury malls instead. Hopefully one day a city can attract the rich and tourists to a more urban street setting.

Thanks for the comments fabbio_123.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

In Belem, Brazil, the Visconde de Souza Franco Avenue known as "Docas", has the most luxurious shopping of the city (one of the most modern in Brazil), numerous international brands, fast foods recognized around the world, and many buildings with more than 100 meters as the Village Mon and Village Sun, two twin buildings at 130 feet tall and 45 floors. And I would say that this resembles Avenue to 5th Avenue.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^ Dude Im your fan kay: 

Really.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Alvear Avenue! The most european avenue in Latinamerica XD


----------

